# PC Games Hardware 01/2011: Mega-Tests und Praxis-Specials



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware 01/2011: Mega-Tests und Praxis-Specials gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware 01/2011: Mega-Tests und Praxis-Specials


----------



## Krabbat (24. November 2010)

Nvidia vs. Amd?
sind denn die hd 69xx schon dabei?
das wäre mal genial

ansonsten macht der vergleich doch irgendwie keinen sinn oder?
ich meine gtx 580 gegen hd 6870 wäre nicht interessant, weil die beiden karten nicht zusammenpassen (sowohle Leistungs- als auch Preismäßig)


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Nvidia vs. Amd?
> sind denn die hd 69xx schon dabei?
> das wäre mal genial



Sicher nicht, sonst würde das Cover "GTX580 vs Radeon 6970" lauten, das würde sich besser verkaufen. Da da steht "500 vs 6000" gibts nur die 6800er Modelle 

Es ist vielleicht nicht ungewollt, dass manche potenzielle Käufer so denken sollen wie du, ohne den Redakteuren jetzt was böses unterstellen zu wollen


----------



## Eckism (24. November 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Nvidia vs. Amd?
> sind denn die hd 69xx schon dabei?
> das wäre mal genial



Ich denke schon, das die 69xxer dabei sind!

Wann ist eigentlich nun der Releasetermin? War der nichtmal auf den 22.11.2010 angesetzt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. November 2010)

Muss ja nicht jeder Test in der Fanboy-Ecke landen. Ich denke mal eher das mittlerweile nue Modelle abseits des Referenzdesign gibt und das man mehrere 580er mal gegeneinander antreten läßt. Gerade bei der Kühlung tun sich da mitunter Unterschiede auf


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2010)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, das die 69xxer dabei sind!
> 
> Wann ist eigentlich nun der Releasetermin? War der nichtmal auf den 22.11.2010 angesetzt?



Das NDA fällt am 13. Dezember (wurde verschoben) also nach Redaktionsschluss für das kommende magazin und daher werden die 6900er Karten mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht drinne sein (99 deshalb weil AMD das NDA ja vorverlegen könnte was aber äußerst unwahrscheinlich ist).


----------



## jaramund (24. November 2010)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...daher werden die 6900er Karten mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht drinne sein...


Deshalb finde ich den Vergleich mehr als Ungleich.
Wenn, dann sollten schon von beiden Herstellern die Top-Karten der "gleichen" Generation verglichen werden.
Sonst finde ich die Auswahl der Themen sehr gut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. November 2010)

Der Spekulatius hier im Thread ist zwar köstlich, aber: Die Inhaltsseite des Hefts ist absichtlich klar lesbar. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## nfsgame (24. November 2010)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wann ist eigentlich nun der Releasetermin? War der nichtmal auf den 22.11.2010 angesetzt?


Bis auf wenigste Ausnahmen ist immer der erste Mittwoch des Monats die Veröffentlichung.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. November 2010)

Hoffentlich wird das dann wieder interessant, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich die Ausgabe noch bekomme, mein Abo ist fast aufgebraucht, und wieviel Restguthaben noch vorhanden ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## winpoet88 (25. November 2010)

Hört sich gut an.....ich freue mich schon auf das neue Heft ! 


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Namaker (25. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Bis auf wenigste Ausnahmen ist immer der erste Mittwoch des Monats die Veröffentlichung.


Er bezog sich auf die 6900


----------



## BikeRider (25. November 2010)

Ich freue mich schon aufs neue Heft, auch wenn viele Themen sicherlich nicht dabei sind, die ich mir gern wünschen würde.
An anderer Stelle im Forum poste ich aber noch einmal meine Wünsche.


----------



## MisterG (26. November 2010)

Mein Heft ist heute nicht gekommen und nun bin ich ehrlich gesagt traurig und wütend zugleich. Könnte alles kurz und klein schlagen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. November 2010)

Abo-Hefte kommen normalerweise am Samstag oder Montag. Falls man es schon mal am Freitag erhalten sollte, ist das wirklich die Ausnahme.


----------



## nfsgame (27. November 2010)

Meins ist heute angekommen . Es steht doch auch "für Gewöhnlich zwei bis drei Tage früher", also kann auch mal was dazwischenkommen. Bis jetzt ist meine Ausgabe immer früher als am ersten Mittwoch angekommen .


----------



## xeonsys (27. November 2010)

darf man fragen was als vorschau auf heft 02/2011  geplant ist mfg xeonsys


----------



## TheArival (27. November 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Meins ist heute angekommen . Es steht doch auch "für Gewöhnlich zwei bis drei Tage früher", also kann auch mal was dazwischenkommen. Bis jetzt ist meine Ausgabe immer früher als am ersten Mittwoch angekommen .



Das ist doch das Heft mit dem XXL-Test drine oder ?.


----------



## tmueller (27. November 2010)

*Sneak Peak auf PC Games Hardware...*


Sneak Peak? Was soll das denn sein? 

Man kann sowas auch auf Deutsch schreiben. Oder aber - wenn man nun unbedingt Englisch nehmen muß - macht es bitte richtig. 

Peek, nicht Peak


----------



## sirwuffi (27. November 2010)

welche sandy bridge cpu war denn das auf dem asus board im video ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. November 2010)

MisterG schrieb:


> Mein Heft ist heute nicht gekommen und nun bin ich ehrlich gesagt traurig und wütend zugleich. Könnte alles kurz und klein schlagen!


Mein Heft ist heute auch nicht gekommen aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (28. November 2010)

Hier kann weiter diskutiert werden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/128254-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-01-2011-a.html


----------

